# Sophisticated Kids Films?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

There are quite a few books that I think fit the bill, but I can't think of films. Any ideas?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Movies whose target audience is sophisticated kids?
or
Movies about characters who are sophisticated kids?
or
Movies that star sophisticated kids as actors/characters?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

or 
sophisticated movies with characters who are kids?

or
sophisticated movies for kids?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

norman bates said:


> or
> 
> sophisticated movies for kids?


'
this one is it


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> '
> this one is it


my first thought is: animation. There are many animated movies that I could put in that category, for instance:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

However, what do you mean by an audience of sophisticated kids? Can they bear with blood and death in a cartoon film? Can you make sure they won't feel bad? Then watch this classic with them.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

One of the first movies I ever watched in the theatre and I still love watching it recently is the Black Stallion. Great sound editing, cinematography, etc.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I thought one of the most "clever" kid's movies was "The Incredibles." Another clever one was "Despicable Me."

- Nightmare before Christmas.
- Coraline (Could be a bit creepy depending on age)
- Jungle Book

V


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Agreed on The Incredibles and The Jungle Book for sure

Pixar in general has a lot that fit the criteria (Wall*E, Inside Out, Finding Nemo, Toy Story 1-3, etc.). Zootopia and Frozen also work on different levels.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I keep showing Chaplin and Buster Keaton films to my kids, they love that stuff. Also can't go wrong with My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> I keep showing Chaplin and Buster Keaton films to my kids, they love that stuff. Also can't go wrong with My Neighbor Totoro.


Hm, that could be a really good call! I've never seen any Chaplin films, believe it or not. I haven't even heard of Buster Keaton, but I quickly googled him and he looks intriguing! 

Thank you, friend!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> I keep showing Chaplin and Buster Keaton films to my kids, they love that stuff. Also can't go wrong with My Neighbor Totoro.


I just watched "The Kid" and loved it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Fantasia" is a great one.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to mention three of my favorite movies ever, not expressely made for children but that I would have loved to watch when I was young

Charles Laughton - Night of the hunter








Powell and Pressburger - A matter of life and death









Robert Mulligan - To kill a mockinbird


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hard to know if *Wall-E* is a children's film, or a hybrid film that everyone can love, but in common with almost everything Pixar do, it's an incredibly beautiful film...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have no idea, but off the top of my head I would suggest the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------

